# Best Smoker for Jerky Making?



## tommydunn (Feb 2, 2010)

Could use advice on which smoker you all recommend.  I can't decide between the Bradley Smokers and Masterbuilt Smokers.  What do you all think?


----------



## meateater (Feb 2, 2010)

UDS.....I sticking to my story! Does cheese just fine and jerky also!


----------



## rstr hunter (Feb 2, 2010)

Actually my Big Chief smoker does a great job at jerkey and is very user friendly for a low cost. You'll get a lot of other suggestions, but if you're not smoking BBQ and just want a simple little smoker for jerky, the Big Cheif is tough to beat. My 2 cents.


----------



## pandemonium (Feb 2, 2010)

i have the little chief and have to say its made for jerky.


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 2, 2010)

Absolutely, either the little or big chief smokers are made just for that. Making jerky. They are also good for smoking fish and drying herbs if you grow your own. However, they are pretty limited to that. If thats all you plan on making, jerky, they would be a good choice. However, if you want to expand your smoking to other areas such as sausage, ribs, ect, the either the Bradley or the MES are great choices.


----------



## pennied (Nov 29, 2012)

Sounds great! Can you tell me more. I have never done it and looking forward to trying all kinds of different things. I like the Cheese idea along with jerky, fish.....and whatever else. Where did you learn about it and what made you pick this smoker? What smoker do you have exactly? Like I said....newbie here.

I would love to hear more.

Thank you

Pennie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 29, 2012)

Pennie,

The Big Chief and Little Chief are great for fish, cheese and jerky, and for drying things but beyond that not much else, they just don't get hot enough. If you do get one, *DON'T*   ruin the box or recycle. The box is used when cold smoking items like cheese. Great little smokers wish I still had mine, and have considered buying another. If you can buy the Big Chief with the front loader it's the best, much easier to load than the top loader. If you're looking to do other types of smoking, you'll want to get something that can do higher heat.


----------



## pike2 (Dec 1, 2012)

tommy dunn im in the same spot,  whats the best cold smoker, Bradly and or the MES 30 or 40 are at the top,   Ive read reviews on the MES not being able to give out the smoke it should on the lowest setting,   i don't know this to be a fact or not,  that's what Ive been looking into on a deciding factor between the Bradly and MES.

some are going disagree on this but your best jerky maker is going to be a good dehydrator,  like i do,    i smoke my jerky in the GOSM with the door propped open and all,  (this is why i want a cold smoker)   after a few hrs i transfer the meat to the dehydrators where it only takes 3 to 4 hrs  verses  12+ hrs in the smoker to dry and that makes no sense to me to waist that much gas or electric to dry something,    plus you have alittle more control of the fisished product


----------



## chadinclw (Dec 1, 2012)

pike2 said:


> tommy dunn im in the same spot,  whats the best cold smoker, Bradly and or the MES 30 or 40 are at the top,   *Ive read reviews on the MES not being able to give out the smoke it should on the lowest setting,  * i don't know this to be a fact or not,  that's what Ive been looking into on a deciding factor between the Bradly and MES.
> 
> some are going disagree on this but your best jerky maker is going to be a good dehydrator,  like i do,    i smoke my jerky in the GOSM with the door propped open and all,  (this is why i want a cold smoker)   after a few hrs i transfer the meat to the dehydrators where it only takes 3 to 4 hrs  verses  12+ hrs in the smoker to dry and that makes no sense to me to waist that much gas or electric to dry something,    plus you have alittle more control of the fisished product


This is one reason a lost of us MES owners also own Todd's AMAZN smoke generators. I'm using mine now on a batch of andouille.


----------



## pike2 (Dec 2, 2012)

that would make a good combo  ChadInClw,    seems to be the MES 40 is more then the bradly's,  but with the bradly's you have to by there wood pucks that are pound for pound  cost alot more then sawdust and wood chips.   then theres the drying of the meat,  both bradly and the MES will do this but it takes alot of time 10+ hours,     dehydrator does it in under 4 hrs


----------

